# My insane night with crazy Carrie



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I have once said that if you wish to avoid drama while ubering, you should pick up men. I stand corrected as this is not 100% true. I have learned that you can experience just as insanity when picking up a drunk man if he is accompanied by a drunk woman.

*Carrie and Steve*
When I pulled into Bogart's bar parking lot, I could already here the loud drunken voice of Carrie in the distance. An older man (supposedly 55, although he looked like he was in his young 70s) with blood running down his forehead entered my car. He was shortly joined by a woman in her late thirties with spiky hair. She look like a grown up Lisa Simpson. They were clearly having a great time at the bar, and we're not about to stop at this time.

It is kind of difficult to describe carries level of insanity, but if you listen to the audio, you will understand what I'm talking about immediately. I could see that Steve really liked Carrie, but he seemed really ready to depart from her. She had different thoughts though. She was completely insistent that they would pick up ice and she would go into his apartment to help take care of the wound on his head. So for all of the trip to their house, they argued back and forth if he could get ice or not. Steve kept arguing he just wanted to go to bed and sleep. Their arguing was hilarious. When we got to Steve's apartment, Kerri kept telling Steve he needed ice on his head. I encouraged them to get back in my car to get ice do we headed out to a gas station

Carrie was so loud and boistous at the gas station, I made sure everyone in the gas station know I was only their Uber Driver!

By the time we return to Steve's apartment, Carrie was frantically arguing that she wanted to go in to Steve apartment to treat him with the ice.
"Steve! I love you!!! "She screamed almost at the top of her lungs. Steve was no longer having fun, as he got out of the car carry try to follow him and he violently l pushed her back into the car and screamed " just leave me alone!" And continued walking towards his apartment. Carrie told me that she wanted to follow Steve out of the car towards his apartment. Steve is like an old dog that had his ears pulled too many times. He had already gotten angry and violent.
"I don't think this is a good idea," I warned Carrie.
"Come on! You come with me." She insisted.

We followed Steve to his apartment door, and Carrie was once again arguing with Steve that she wanted to go into his apartment. He said he wanted to use the bathroom or something for a minute so when I was standing outside with Carrie, she was talking about her husband. Suddenly out of the blue, she said to me we should (have physical relationship). My jaw dropped but I answered "yeah!" Then she got distracted by Steve again and ran off in his Direction.

Finally Steve told her he wanted to have an hour to rest, and then he would let your put ice on his forehead. Carrie would remain with me in the car for the next hour while he rested. I quickly relieved myself in the bushes on the side of the parking lot before getting back into my car.

*Me, alone with Carrie*
As soon as Carrie was in the car with me, she seem to have already forgotten about your friend Steve. We drove around the blacks in the area a little while and then return to park inside the parking lot of Steve's apartment. In my entire life, I have never seen someone who could so abruptly jump from topic to topic.

What is your favorite fruit? Apple? You and I are going to the apple orchard together tomorrow!
"Have you ever been in a natural disaster before?"
"No."
"I have empathy off the Richter scale! I just want to hold babies in my arms.
Look on the roof. That is such a liability. I asked you to go to the airport and jump in an airplane with me and told me you would? Why?"
"I just go with the flow."
"There's a mango at the bottom of this bag. We should Scooby for it. What color is this in my mouth? "( as she opened her mouth up to Yellow mush of chewed up pineapple).
Oh, yellow.

As I sat in the car with Carrie, she expressed her desire to have physical relationships with me in more and more explicit terms.

*Carrie gets Rated R*
You need to get laid! When was the last time you got laid?
I don't want to be (an easy woman), but I want to be (somebody's easy woman.)

I want to (have physical relationships, but I cannot have physical relationships) with every guy that helps me.

"I think you are cute, you're smart, you are Charming, and I bet you have a bleep that is bleep! OMG! I cannot believe I just said that. I have never said something like that before." I was shocked by her bold statement, but I was flattered considering she had never spoken such a way with any other man before.

OMG! I want to lick you. I want to lick your face. She said as she moved closer to me. I was about to get lucky! I just knew it.
Suddenly I saw flashing lights behind us. There where are number of cop cars pulling in behind us.

*Carrie and the cops*
The police said that somebody in the apartment to call them because there was loud screaming coming from the parking lot. They also said that they saw somebody on the side of the parking lot. I told the police that I was just the Uber driver. I informed them about Steve injury, and that he had been drinking a lot so it it may have been Steve that was seen emptying his bladder. Carrie's concern for her friend immediately return, and she sounded like she was crying and she was telling the police about his injury. The police dragged poor tired Steve out of bed to make sure he was okay.
One of the young police was asking carry information about her identity. She flirted instead of giving the information so the police threaten to throw her into detox. After our interviews with the police, Carrie got back in the car with me and said "that police was gorgeous!!"
I said "do you mean the one that was threatening to throw you into detox?"
" I wonder how he is in bed" she said to herself. Suddenly Carrie opened her car door and ran back to that police and started talking to him again. I saw her voluntarily open the door to the backseat of his car and get in. I went home wondering if the police took her to bed or to detox.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

How do you make money sitting around with these shenanigans? Seriously, Minnesota can't be making much past $15 an hour before expenses that you can afford to sit around for an hour and still pay your bills and child support.

That's why I start to doubt your stories. There is just no way you can afford to pay your bills, pay for a trashed $42k Ford Taurus SHO and child support, then waste an hour of prime time driving sitting in a parking lot and escorting random pax to their next domestic violence charge.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> How do you make money sitting around with these shenanigans? Seriously, Minnesota can't be making much past $15 an hour before expenses that you can afford to sit around for an hour and still pay your bills and child support.
> 
> That's why I start to doubt your stories. There is just no way you can afford to pay your bills, pay for a trashed $42k Ford Taurus SHO and child support, then waste an hour of prime time driving sitting in a parking lot and escorting random pax to their next domestic violence charge.


You would think he lived in Vegas!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> How do you make money sitting around with these shenanigans? Seriously, Minnesota can't be making much past $15 an hour before expenses that you can afford to sit around for an hour and still pay your bills and child support.
> 
> That's why I start to doubt your stories. There is just no way you can afford to pay your bills, pay for a trashed $42k Ford Taurus SHO and child support, then waste an hour of prime time driving sitting in a parking lot and escorting random pax to their next domestic violence charge.


Carrie threw me about $50 tip while I was at Steve's house.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Carrie threw me about $50 tip while I was at Steve's house.


So she not only wanted to sleep with you, lick you but also throw large suma of money at you. Uh huh...


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> So she not only wanted to sleep with you, lick you but also throw large suma of money at you. Uh huh...


Yup. Exactly! She also bought me a snack and water from the gas station!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Pumping ain't easy...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Careful steveK2016

It's just a matter a time before he hits you with the audio that backs everything up. He likes to get a bunch of doubters first.

I'll never doubt again!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

The Steve and Carrie tapes do exist, I have heard them. 

The only part I can't confirm of the story is the police encounter. SadUber, did you have a clyp of that?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Yup. Exactly! She also bought me a snack and water from the gas station!





Cableguynoe said:


> Careful steveK2016
> 
> It's just a matter a time before he hits you with the audio that backs everything up. He likes to get a bunch of doubters first.
> 
> I'll never doubt again!


Oh I bet theres audio of 2 disgruntled lovers but I bet theres conveniently no audio of her wanted to rip his cloths off and of the $50 exchange.

SadUber needs to up his Con Game to a level where he'll make money. Ain't no money to be made on UP.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Oh I bet theres audio of 2 disgruntled lovers but I bet theres conveniently no audio of her wanted to rip his cloths off and of the $50 exchange.
> 
> SadUber needs to up his Con Game to a level where he'll make money. Ain't no money to be made on UP.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Oh I bet theres audio of 2 disgruntled lovers but I bet theres conveniently no audio of her wanted to rip his cloths off and of the $50 exchange.
> 
> SadUber needs to up his Con Game to a level where he'll make money. Ain't no money to be made on UP.


Oh, there is audio of Carrie giving me the $50 tip. I forgot that Steve gave me $5 before that until listening to the audio again!
https://clyp.it/n4n04ycc


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/call-voice-changer-intcall-make-funny-phone-calls/id535048805?mt=8

http://www.snaphow.com/3408/convert-your-voice-into-fake-voice-change-voice-male-female/


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SadUber said:


> "I think you are cute, you're smart, you are Charming, and I bet you have a bleep that is bleep!


That above line is proof that this is a fake post.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ribak said:


> That above line is proof that this is a fake post.


Have you seen his bleep? Are you saying his bleep isn't bleep?

Maybe she defines a bleep bleep differently than you define a bleep bleep.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Have you seen his bleep? Are you saying his bleep isn't bleep?
> 
> Maybe she defines a bleep bleep differently than you define a bleep bleep.


The first part of the sentence is proof that the entire post is fake. "*I think you are cute, you're smart, you are Charming"*


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

keb said:


> You would think he lived in Vegas!


None of this **** happens in Vegas.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ribak said:


> The first part of the sentence is proof that the entire post is fake. "*I think you are cute, you're smart, you are Charming"*


How so... look at that avatar, I thinks it's cute AF! I've heard some of SadUber 's recordings, he can be charming. I think you are confusing young Daniel's lack of judgement with intelligence, they are not the same.

.
Mainly though I just wanted to see how many times I could fit bleep into my post before I got bored with it...


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Mainly though I just wanted to see how many times I could fit bleep into my post before I got bored with it...


Yes...that part was pretty cool.



PrestonT said:


> None of this **** happens in Vegas.


None of it happens in MN either.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm now wondering how many R rated movies SadUber has actually seen.

R has two possible components, boobs and violence. I didn't see any mention of guns.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

She sound like that asian girl Trang.. fake!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Trang would have said "Okay, you go (have physical relationship with) yourself, I wait car."


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Oh, there is audio of Carrie giving me the $50 tip. I forgot that Steve gave me $5 before that until listening to the audio again!
> https://clyp.it/n4n04ycc


Sounds like theyre a couple in their 50s. That makes more sense that she was desperate for some booty.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Ribak said:


> That above line is proof that this is a fake post.


Nope! She said it. Unfortunately I cannot post that audio here because it's kind of rated R.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Nope! She said it. Unfortunately I cannot post that audio here because it's kind of rated R.


I'm still waiting for clarification on the "Friendly Nails" location from your Trang apology letter post. The only one I find on-line is in Eagan, MN. No Trang and no Bich working there.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Ribak said:


> I'm still waiting for clarification on the "Friendly Nails" location from your Trang apology letter post. The only one I find on-line is in Eagan, MN. No Trang and no Bich working there.


That's nothing! First day I went there, everybody claimed there was no trang that even worked there! I even posted a video of it. Remember?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SadUber said:


> That's nothing! First day I went there, everybody claimed there was no trang that even worked there! I even posted audio of it. Remember?


The pictures on the facebook site paint a completely different picture of the ethnicities of the workers.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> None of this **** happens in Vegas.





Ribak said:


> None of it happens in MN either.


I don't find his stories all that unbelievable. I've said this before, I'm sure I'll say it again. The situations, for the most part are not all that remarkable. 
I've had many similar situations with riders. Drive enough drunk nights anything can/will happen.

Where his tales become remarkable, and differ from most of my experiences, is the way he handles them. He accepts invitations, continues the conversations, engages his riders in his own adventures... With him, often the end of the ride isn't the end of the tale, for most of us, it is.

I find myself questioning his judgement and level of common sense but not the authenticity.

Just my two cents.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Ribak said:


> The pictures on the facebook site paint a completely different picture of the ethnicities of the workers.


100% Asian workers when I was there, and Bich is supposedy the owner.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SadUber said:


> 100% Asian workers when I was there, and Bich is supposedy the owner.


Prove it by sending a link of the location.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> I'm now wondering how many R rated movies SadUber has actually seen.
> 
> R has two possible components, boobs and violence. I didn't see any mention of guns.


Oh contraire .. 
"and I bet you have a bleep that is bleep!"








Ribak said:


> I'm still waiting for clarification on the "Friendly Nails" location from your Trang apology letter post. The only one I find on-line is in Eagan, MN. No Trang and no Bich working there.


You called? Really? No.. you didn't, did You?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I don't find his stories all that unbelievable. I've said this before, I'm sure I'll say it again. The situations, for the most part are not all that remarkable.
> I've had many similar situations with riders. Drive enough drunk nights anything can/will happen.
> 
> Where his tales become remarkable, and differ from most of my experiences, is the way he handles them. He accepts invitations, continues the conversations, engages his riders in his own adventures... With him, often the end of the ride isn't the end of the tale, for most of us, it is.
> ...


Here is clip one (pick up):

https://clyp.it/hq4a0cxj

Clip 2 (driving with Steve and Carrie)

https://clyp.it/4uv4o4od


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Here is clip one (pick up):
> 
> https://clyp.it/hq4a0cxj
> 
> ...


You don't have to prove anything to me, I'm in your corner.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> You don't have to prove anything to me, I'm in your corner.





MHR said:


> The only part I can't confirm of the story is the police encounter. SadUber, did you have a clyp of that?


You'll have to wait and see...


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Yes, I was waiting for 2 doubters before posting audio. I already have 3!


It not "doubting" your story. The Pax are real. The ride is real. Your writing style could use a bit of improvement. However, you embellish your stories with falsities on a consistent basis. None the less, the entertainment value is there. I am just looking for information on the correct location of "Friendly Nails." Your reluctance to post that is not surprising. Keep up the writing. I enjoy the laughter.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ribak said:


> I am just looking for information on the correct location of "Friendly Nails."


Why?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Why?


The stories by SU are similar to what is reported in the National Enquirer. The circumstances are accurate, but there are plenty of falsehoods in the story lines. You ask Why...it is because Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Why didn't you ask how Steve got injured? 

Crystal Meth Carrie. I bet money on it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ribak said:


> The stories by SU are similar to what is reported in the National Enquirer. The circumstances are accurate, but there are plenty of falsehoods in the story lines. You ask Why...it is because Enquiring minds want to know.


Maybe, Friendly Nails is a franchise.

Maybe there is more than one location...



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Why didn't you ask how Steve got injured?
> 
> Crystal Meth Carrie. I bet money on it.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Maybe, Friendly Nails is a franchise.
> 
> Maybe there is more than one location...


Correct...that is why I am requesting the info from SU...again Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ribak said:


> Correct...that is why I am requesting the info from SU...again Enquiring minds want to know.


I've advised my client not to disclose such info.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Why didn't you ask how Steve got injured?
> 
> Crystal Meth Carrie. I bet money on it.


Carey's explanation was that Steve went out to pee, and the weight caused an imbalance for him to fall over forward.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I've advised my client not to disclose such info.


We have Ways of Making you Talk


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Wait. Is this thread about Trang or Carrie? I'm getting confused.


----------



## unhappyuber (Nov 14, 2017)

How much do you pay your voice actors? In any case you don't pay voice actors, has anyone ever thought that SU could be a voice actor himself? He may have the talent to make different voices. He has changed his voice before to sound like a detective/Batman, it's not very far fetched that he can impersonate a female voice as well.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Veal66 said:


> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/call-voice-changer-intcall-make-funny-phone-calls/id535048805?mt=8
> 
> http://www.snaphow.com/3408/convert-your-voice-into-fake-voice-change-voice-male-female/





unhappyuber said:


> How much do you pay your voice actors? In any case you don't pay voice actors, has anyone ever thought that SU could be a voice actor himself? He may have the talent to make different voices. He has changed his voice before to sound like a detective/Batman, it's not very far fetched that he can impersonate a female voice as well.


This dude thinks it's all him using technology to alter his voice!


----------



## unhappyuber (Nov 14, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> This dude thinks it's all him using technology to alter his voice!


I didn't say he was using technology to change his voice. I said he could be a voice actor himself. There are people with the ability to change voices and create their own characters just like saduber.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Nope! She said it. Unfortunately I cannot post that audio here because it's kind of rated R.


Don't get yourself banned again. 
Can't you just post in YouTube but don't post link? We'll find you in YouTube. 
Will they still get you?



Ribak said:


> The stories by SU are similar to what is reported in the National Enquirer. The circumstances are accurate, but there are plenty of falsehoods in the story lines. You ask Why...it is because Enquiring minds want to know.


And isn't the national enquirer great sometimes?



wk1102 said:


> I've advised my client not to disclose such info.


Haha. Hopefully he finally listens to someone.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

unhappyuber said:


> I didn't say he was using technology to change his voice. I said he could be a voice actor himself. There are people with the ability to change voices and create their own characters just like saduber.


As crazy as it sounds, you could be right. It's not only his situations that are crazy, it's all characters in them! Every one of them is like a one-dimensional cartoon character-- a crying girl that wants to touch him, an angry woman from the ghetto, a crying African American man, an Asian girl that barely speaks English, a hard-headed Irish man and so on.


----------



## unhappyuber (Nov 14, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> As crazy as it sounds, you could be right. It's not only his situations that are crazy, it's all characters in them! Every one of them is like a one-dimensional cartoon character-- a crying girl that wants to touch him, an angry woman from the ghetto, a crying African American man, an Asian girl that barely speaks English, a hard-headed Irish man and so on.


It does sound crazy but SU has said it himself, he likes to change into a different character "when interacting with his riders" He has been a hypnotist, lion tamer, magician, detective, Batman, etc so his cartoon like characters like Harley Quinn (crying girl), angry ghetto woman, crying African American man, me love you long time Asian girl are all part of his ever expanding universe.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

unhappyuber said:


> It does sound crazy but SU has said it himself, he likes to change into a different character "when interacting with his riders" He has been a hypnotist, lion tamer, magician, detective, Batman, etc so his cartoon like characters like Harley Quinn (crying girl), angry ghetto woman, crying African American man, me love you long time Asian girl are all part of his universe.


Well, to be honest, it's a lot more exciting than mine.  Apply Valley, MN has more characters than Hollywood Blvd, Los Angeles with 8 Spider Mans, 6 Captain America's....


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Well, real or not, I am ready to hear the alone with Carrie audio.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

unhappyuber said:


> It does sound crazy but SU has said it himself, he likes to change into a different character "when interacting with his riders" He has been a hypnotist, lion tamer, magician, detective, Batman, etc so his cartoon like characters like Harley Quinn (crying girl), angry ghetto woman, crying African American man, me love you long time Asian girl are all part of his ever expanding universe.


It strains credibility to believe that SU would be doing the voices of the females, although I believe he easily could be doing the voices of the males . But remember, there is also another prolific story teller here named Damsel in Distress. Perhaps they are a couple, and she does the women's voices and SU does the men's voices?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Here's audio three (at Steve's house)

https://clyp.it/tuop34kx


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

I did 21 rides yesterday and didn’t have anything close to your shenanigans....


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that everyone has had crazy enough pax that if you put your middle school creative writing lessons to use you all could turn them into stories in the style of SadUber.

Daniel has admitted he enjoys being someone different each time he drives, he's said before that it's one of the fun things about Uber. You can be whomever you want.

PAX seem to feed off his 'personality'. And, most of them are drunk as can be so the fun ensues.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It was a dark and stormy night............................................


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SaintCl89 said:


> I did 21 rides yesterday and didn't have anything close to your shenanigans....


Use DF filter..._Drama Filter _



SadUber said:


> View attachment 175769
> I have once said that if you wish to avoid drama while ubering, you should pick up men. I stand corrected as this is not 100% true. I have learned that you can experience just as insanity when picking up a drunk man if he is accompanied by a drunk woman.
> 
> *Carrie and Steve*
> ...


Welcome back SU...glad to see you are in full form!


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> None of this **** happens in Vegas.





Ribak said:


> None of it happens in MN either.


None of this happens anywhere except within the fey gravitational field of SadUber.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

Stick with the Asian. This lady sounds like she probably has a few diseases you don’t want to catch.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Carey's explanation was that Steve went out to pee, and the weight caused an imbalance for him to fall over forward.





sthriftybroke said:


> Stick with the Asian. This lady sounds like she probably has a few diseases you don't want to catch.


Yeah, you might catch a right hook to the forehead just like poor Steve.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Here is the link to Carrie alone in the car with me. I have edited I have edited out most of Parts where she starts talking naughty. Let me know if you want me to send you a link to the NSFW version.
*Alone with Carrie,Clean version*
https://clyp.it/2sg0atuv


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

when is SadUber going to get a dash cam so he can show proof that Apple valley, mn with a population of about 49,000, has more crazies than LA and Vegas combined.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 175769
> I have once said that if you wish to avoid drama while ubering, you should pick up men. I stand corrected as this is not 100% true. I have learned that you can experience just as insanity when picking up a drunk man if he is accompanied by a drunk woman.
> 
> *Carrie and Steve*
> ...





SadUber said:


> Here is the link to Carrie alone in the car with me. I have edited I have edited out most of Parts where she starts talking naughty. Let me know if you want me to send you a link to the NSFW version.
> *Alone with Carrie,Clean version*
> https://clyp.it/2sg0atuv


Jesus I'm speechless. I don't know what to say. Sad Uber how do you make it day to day without driving off a cliff.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Here is the link to Carrie alone in the car with me. I have edited I have edited out most of Parts where she starts talking naughty. Let me know if you want me to send you a link to the NSFW version.
> *Alone with Carrie,Clean version*
> https://clyp.it/2sg0atuv


OMG! 

Yes, I want the NSFW version. How do I get it?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I say we start a gofundme page for him to purchase a dash cam and is obgligated to post every video and give private links to all who donated. 

$5 pledged.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I say we start a gofundme page for him to purchase a dash cam and is obgligated to post every video and give private links to all who donated.
> 
> $5 pledged.


Great Idea! I'll pledge $5 also.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Shhhh...ite, I'll pledge $10 for that privilege.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Spy camera would be better. Some of SU's misadventures happen outside the car.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MHR said:


> Shhhh...ite, I'll pledge $10 for that privilege.


I'll see your $10...

And raise your firstborn monkey child...

Rakos


----------



## JoeK333 (Nov 29, 2016)

I feel dirty...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

JoeK333 said:


> I feel dirty...


Oh yeah....just her type....8>)

Rakos


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

JoeK333 said:


> I feel dirty...


You better not listen to the NSFW link then.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SadUber said:


> You better not listen to the NSFW link then.


I am still waiting on the specific location of the Fictional Friendly Nails.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Rakos said:


> View attachment 176103
> 
> 
> I'll see your $10...
> ...


I need your address now, this minute. Searching couch cushions to pay the bus fare so you can have my first born.

And before y'all turn me over to CPS he's 25, okay?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I've uploaded the Carrie, NSFUP (Not safe for UP) file.

I can't link directly, but here's a link to my account. You can find it There!

https://clyp.it/user/vne5oqos


----------



## WhiskeyGirl00 (Nov 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I've uploaded the Carrie, NSFUP (Not safe for UP) file.
> 
> I can't link directly, but here's a link to my account. You can find it There!


Oh my god! What in the world? It's like softcore uber porn! Hahah!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

The police arrive:

https://clyp.it/pmifsp4t


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 175769
> I have once said that if you wish to avoid drama while ubering, you should pick up men. I stand corrected as this is not 100% true. I have learned that you can experience just as insanity when picking up a drunk man if he is accompanied by a drunk woman. Another fantasy made up in the back of the dark airport pit.
> 
> *Carrie and Steve*
> ...


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

https://clyp.it/gbe1lhhl

Carrie goes with the cop.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SadUber said:


> https://clyp.it/gbe1lhhl
> 
> Carrie goes with the cop.


Can't compete with a Man in Uniform.... : /


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Can't compete with a Man in Uniform.... : /


UnlessSadUber was wearing his Uber shirt uniform then he stands a chance!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Can't compete with a Man in Uniform.... : /


I have wished for a long time that there was an uber uniform that we had to wear.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I have wished for a long time that there was an uber uniform that we had to wear.


There is! And it's _Sesy...








_


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> There is! And it's _Sesy...
> 
> View attachment 176359
> _


I dress better than that.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I dress better than that.


Yes well, you are you, though...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> So she not only wanted to sleep with you, lick you but also throw large suma of money at you. Uh huh...


Until she ran off with the cop



Ribak said:


> Yes...that part was pretty cool.
> 
> None of it happens in MN either.


I cant tell you some of what happens in New Orleans . . . .



SadUber said:


> Carey's explanation was that Steve went out to pee, and the weight caused an imbalance for him to fall over forward.


The weight of WHAT ?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> ...
> 
> The weight of WHAT ?


Maybe the 'wait' : ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Should have seen the one i took home from the Larry Flynt Hustler club amateur night.
She wore nothing but her first place blue ribbon.
She sat up front.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

An observation: in the audio, Carrie says you are not 34, you are a pup. you are 24, you are 19.

I have often speculated that SU might actually be a college student.



tohunt4me said:


> Should have seen the one i took home from the Larry Flynt Hustler club amateur night.
> She wore nothing but her first place blue ribbon.
> She sat up front.


No photos?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> UnlessSadUber was wearing his Uber shirt uniform then he stands a chance!


Them moobs will definitely give him some street cred.



Uberingdude said:


> An observation: in the audio, Carrie says you are not 34, you are a pup. you are 24, you are 19.
> 
> I have often speculated that SU might actually be a college student.
> 
> No photos?


He seems like a pup because carrie is at least 55. Probably divorced and her kids are all grown and is trying her hardest to live the cougar lifestyle.

SadUber sounds too old to be in his 20s. I buy mid 30s.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

It's a story. It's in the "Stories" forum.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Should have seen the one i took home from the Larry Flynt Hustler club amateur night.
> She wore nothing but her first place blue ribbon.
> She sat up front.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Can't compete with a Man in Uniform.... : /


And handcuffs. Just ask DID.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Should have seen the one i took home from the Larry Flynt Hustler club amateur night.
> She wore nothing but her first place blue ribbon.
> She sat up front.


cleaning fee?



UberLaLa said:


> View attachment 176364


That's some fine photo editing right there my friend


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> cleaning fee?
> 
> That's some fine photo editing right there my friend


It popped up when I was googling 'uber uniform'


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> It popped up when I was googling 'uber uniform'


I'm sure that's all that popped up.
OHHH! I'm over HERE now!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Did Leo get any love from Carrie?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm sure that's all that popped up.
> OHHH! I'm over HERE now!


Umh....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Umh....
> 
> View attachment 176372


deadmile !!!


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Carrie threw me about $50 tip while I was at Steve's house.


It's getting deep in here...I call TOTAL BS!



SadUber said:


> Oh, there is audio of Carrie giving me the $50 tip. I forgot that Steve gave me $5 before that until listening to the audio again!
> https://clyp.it/n4n04ycc


I missed the part where she said..."oh, here's fifty bucks for your trouble"


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

This forum allows folks like Sad Uber to post fantasy stories about driving Uber and many of them are entertaining. For whatever reason, enough folks fall for his (her) BS that Sad Uber ends up on the "featured" pages. There must be a really low threshold for being a featured poster as this post is Sad Ubers worst. I have always believed him (or her) to be a very good fiction writer but he (she) has failed completely on this one as there is nothing believable about any part of this fantasy.
Just to keep things in perspective, I have gotten laid by about 1/2 of the women I have picked up (NOT!) and about 1/2 of them have said they just needed to be ****s (NOT) and told me that I must have a huge dick (NOT). Even if 1 or 2 of those things had actually happened I would have been arrested for rape the following day as this lovely young woman was WAY TOO drunk to say YES.
Shame on you Sad Uber. You are the new Harvey Winestein of the Uber forum and you should be banned, flogged, stoned, and spit on for even thinking about taking advantage of this highly intoxicated women.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> This forum allows folks like Sad Uber to post fantasy stories about driving Uber and many of them are entertaining. For whatever reason, enough folks fall for his (her) BS that Sad Uber ends up on the "featured" pages. There must be a really low threshold for being a featured poster as this post is Sad Ubers worst. I have always believed him (or her) to be a very good fiction writer but he (she) has failed completely on this one as there is nothing believable about any part of this fantasy.
> Just to keep things in perspective, I have gotten laid by about 1/2 of the women I have picked up (NOT!) and about 1/2 of them have said they just needed to be ****s (NOT) and told me that I must have a huge &%[email protected]!* (NOT). Even if 1 or 2 of those things had actually happened I would have been arrested for rape the following day as this lovely young woman was WAY TOO drunk to say YES.
> Shame on you Sad Uber. You are the new Harvey Winestein of the Uber forum and you should be banned, flogged, stoned, and spit on for even thinking about taking advantage of this highly intoxicated women.


At no point in his novella did SU indicate any inclination to have any part of what the character was offering him. Any whatsoever.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> This forum allows folks like Sad Uber to post fantasy stories about driving Uber and many of them are entertaining. For whatever reason, enough folks fall for his (her) BS that Sad Uber ends up on the "featured" pages. There must be a really low threshold for being a featured poster as this post is Sad Ubers worst. I have always believed him (or her) to be a very good fiction writer but he (she) has failed completely on this one as there is nothing believable about any part of this fantasy.
> Just to keep things in perspective, I have gotten laid by about 1/2 of the women I have picked up (NOT!) and about 1/2 of them have said they just needed to be ****s (NOT) and told me that I must have a huge &%[email protected]!* (NOT). Even if 1 or 2 of those things had actually happened I would have been arrested for rape the following day as this lovely young woman was WAY TOO drunk to say YES.
> Shame on you Sad Uber. You are the new Harvey Winestein of the Uber forum and you should be banned, flogged, stoned, and spit on for even thinking about taking advantage of this highly intoxicated women.


He does have a vivid imagination...that's for sure. Not the best writer in the world, but he's an Uber driver, not an author.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> deadmile !!!


That's _female_ Dead...his GF I'm guessing.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

We're all talking about it and his posts are among the most popular on the forum. Perhaps a similar dynamic to what put the current occupant of 1600 Pennsylvania Ave in his job.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

LoveTheBlues said:


> We're all talking about it and his posts are among the most popular on the forum. Perhaps a similar same dynamic to what put the current occupant of 1600 Pennsylvania Ave in his job.


It figures you are from Chicago..the home of political corruption. Just so you know, what put Trump in the White House was the fact that the American public was sick and tired of the rampant corruption of the last 16 years. It was truly the beginning of the end of America as we know it. I guess being from Chicago, this is what you expect from your leaders, but the rest of the country was sick if it. Merry Christmas!


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

freeFromUber said:


> It figures you are from Chicago..the home of political corruption. Just so you know, what put Trump in the White House was the fact that the American public was sick and tired of the rampant corruption of the last 16 years. It was truly the beginning of the end of America as we know it. I guess being from Chicago, this is what you expect from your leaders, but the rest of the country was sick if it. Merry Christmas!


And if you believe Mr Trump has removed corruption from Washington (and not added a multiple to it) and that you represent the American people, that indeed explains why some believe this tale on this thread. I wish I lived in a corruption fee zone like NJ!


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

LoveTheBlues said:


> And if you believe Mr Trump has removed corruption from Washington (and not added a multiple to it) and that you represent the American people, that indeed explains why some believe this tale on this thread. I wish I lived in a corruption fee zone like NJ!


A little sensitive, aren't we? Of course all the corruption of the last 16 years cannot be cleaned up in 10 months... not even Trump can do that. But he is off to a great start....give him a few more months and even you will be Happy with the results...when he has a few spare minutes, he'll send the nation guard to your swine infested city, to keep the children safe. Have a good day!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Wait a minute... I'm getting confused again with this thread. Is it about Carrie, Trang, and Trump?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DocT said:


> Wait a minute... I'm getting confused again with this thread. Is it about Carrie, Trang, and Trump?


Yes.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

DocT said:


> Wait a minute... I'm getting confused again with this thread. Is it about Carrie, Trang, and Trump?





PrestonT said:


> Yes.


Wait, don't forget Leo.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Sorry; I apolgize for hijacking the thread and I'm done. It is about fantasies and it just took me there.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> At no point in his novella did SU indicate any inclination to have any part of what the character was offering him. Any whatsoever.


You might want to read it again!



> Suddenly out of the blue, she said to me we should (have physical relationship). My jaw dropped but I answered "yeah!"


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

DocT said:


> Wait a minute... I'm getting confused again with this thread. Is it about Carrie, Trang, and Trump?


you forgot about Hillary, don't want her feeling left out


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

Cklw said:


> you forgot about Hillary, don't want her feeling left out


Yes I can just see the next story featuring Bill and Hill...

Bill: Hillary, you won't believe what happened to me this weekend!
Hillary: I bet I do...
Bill: I was in Minnesota, as a judge for (ahem) an Ice Princess pageant, and I call a call from my buddy Jeffrey Epstein inviting me to his private Carribean island again! He sent a private jet for me!
Hillary: Bill, not again...
Bill: I had to get to the airport asap! I called an Uber, and this driver picked me up, what a great guy! His handle was SadUber ! I told him where I was going, and I wanted to party on the way and asked my uber driver to come along, and he did! We had an UNBELIEVEABLE time on the island.
Hillary: Really, Bill!
Bill: yeah, it was Fantastic. Although SadUber told me he liked to chronicle his crazy weekends, and actually records audio, too. But not to worry, it goes anonymously onto some driver board. He said he would change the names, so we should be fine.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

DocT said:


> Wait a minute... I'm getting confused again with this thread. Is it about Carrie, Trang, and Trump?


Birds of a feather.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Them moobs will definitely give him some street cred.
> 
> He seems like a pup because carrie is at least 55. Probably divorced and her kids are all grown and is trying her hardest to live the cougar lifestyle.
> 
> SadUber sounds too old to be in his 20s. I buy mid 30s.


I think he's 34, almost positive.



freeFromUber said:


> It's getting deep in here...I call TOTAL BS!
> 
> I missed the part where she said..."oh, here's fifty bucks for your trouble"


Lol.. so, all rest of this crazy, documented and recorded story and you find the tip to be too much to believe?


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

I took a creative writing class once too!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

MUGATS said:


> I took a creative writing class once too!


My huge cast of voice actors sure worked hard on it though!


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

*SadUber*


----------



## AnfieldRiot (Jul 4, 2015)

I feel sorry for this guy/gal.... seems like all it has is getting attention on this website.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

AnfieldRiot said:


> I feel sorry for this guy/gal.... seems like all it has is getting attention on this website.


Well, ever since the Uber board of directors dethroned him as CEO...


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

I've noted that nothing seems to push the buttons of the haters more than SU's stories of almost sexual conquest, although he seems to always end up empty-handed.

I feel sorry for any Dude that ends up feeling jealous of SU's Adventures. Especially considering there's a chance they are not even true but are just put out there for our entertainment!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> I've noted that nothing seems to push the buttons of the haters more than SU's stories of almost sexual conquest, although he seems to always end up empty-handed.
> 
> I feel sorry for any Dude that ends up feeling jealous of SU's Adventures. Especially considering there's a chance they are not even true but are just put out there for our entertainment!


I'm jealous of Bruce Wayne and Batman and there is 0% chance any of that tale is true.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

MHR said:


> SadUber has admitted he enjoys being someone different each time he drives, he's said before that it's one of the fun things about Uber. You can be whomever you want.


Multiple Personalities will do that to a persona.

Where is the San Diego Prostitute during all this? Are they the same person?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> My huge cast of voice actors sure worked hard on it though!


Should we be surprised for someone that paid for a reindeer and hired a midget to play Santa's dwarf?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Last week a Mexican woman invited me into her apartment. Heads would explode if I posted that story I suppose.


Please do. My cab is on the lift again and I have mega time to kill.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SadUber said:


> Last week a Mexican woman invited me into her apartment. Heads would explode if I posted that story I suppose.


What part of NOT going into a pax house do you not get...8>O

This is NOT professional and is fraught with all kinds of danger...

On the other hand...8>)

As a storyline missive that provokes you to initiate your well espoused stories...

It works...8>)



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Please do. My cab is on the lift again and I have mega time to kill.


At that rate...

spending money on your car...

Maybe we should rename you...

5buckamile....8>)

Rakos


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Rakos said:


> What part of NOT going into a pax house do you not get...8>O
> 
> This is NOT professional and is fraught with all kinds of danger...
> 
> ...


Rename me SadTwoFiddy. Been a long week with no profit.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Rakos posted a pic of a cat instead of a simian? Rakos, are you feeling alright?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cklw said:


> Rakos posted a pic of a cat instead of a simian? Rakos, are you feeling alright?


Monkeys like kitties too...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SadUber said:


> My huge cast of voice actors sure worked hard on it though!


When am I getting paid homie?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> When am I getting paid homie?


You still owe me a recording of when you do your impression of an older black female panhandler.


----------

